# Archive Book is "grayed out" <= Solved itself tnx



## JDLinn (Nov 7, 2010)

Purchased a new book at Amazon. It didn't come to my "home" page on the Kindle, it did show up in the "archived" area ... but it is grayed out and I cannot open it ... but it is there.  My son is on my account with me, he sees it in the archive and when he clicks on it, it comes up fine.  I downloaded Kindle for PC (which is great) and found the book in the archive and was able to bring it up to read quickly and easily.  I tried to re-purchase the book ... but alas the GOOD error catching at Amazon caught me and said "you've already purchased this item" (good for them!). But then it told me to go to archived items and retrieve the book ... oops, that's where things don't work.  Just to try some things, I have done the sync for new items, I have done an alt-z which seems to do magical things now and then.  I have NOT done the hard reset.  Has anybody seen this problem and found the solution? (probably a box I haven't checked somewhere).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I would try DLing the book to your Kindle again.  Go to Manage Your Kindle page on Amazon.  Go to list of books and Deliver To.  Click on name of your Kindle.  Give it a couple minutes (?).  Then hopefully you can open on your Kindle.


----------



## JDLinn (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you Mary ... when I try, Amazon tells me that I've already downloaded it and to go to Archived Items to retrieve it again. When I go to the archives, it is grayed out so I can't even "delete from device" at that point.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Reset the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Reset the Kindle.


_Restart_ the Kindle.  I think I'd do it with the wireless on.

Have you gone to the Manage Your Kindle page and looked at your 'delivery status' for the device?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, I would restart, perhaps a 'hard' restart (go to Home, then hold power slider for 15-20 seconds before releasing). This has fixed download issues for me in the past.


----------



## JDLinn (Nov 7, 2010)

Got back from a little shopping about 2 hours, and turned on the Kindle and the book was there.  I hate it when I can't find a solution for a problem that solves itself! :=) thanks for the advice. I think the reboot would have been my next move, but alas ... all is well.


----------



## Pfarris (Oct 15, 2010)

I believe the Kindle was just slow downloading that day for some reason. I had teh same thing and I bet any time you buy a book you will see it gray in the archive until it downloads. Funtioning as designed even on slow/busy connections is my guess.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it's an issue at amazon. It took mine overnight to download some books the other day. The amazon kindle forum has a few threads on the topic as well.


----------



## JDLinn (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you are correct ... just a slow download. The quirky thing about it was seeing it "grayed" in the archives ... which led me to believe it had been downloaded. But if you think about it, that would indicate that it is in Amazon's database (ready to download), but not downloaded.  Next time we see a "gray" one in the archives, we'll know to go get a few cups of coffee and give it some time to come "down."  When I discovered it, it was sitting there on my home page just like it should have earlier. (I think Amazon's whispernet has me spoiled now! . So I think you folks are right ... just a busy day at Amazon. (And that's a good thing!).


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had a problem too yesterday with a book I'd downloaded not showing up. I ended up going into the manage your kindle page, and downloading it to my pc to add it manually. You can always do that if the wireless isn't working for whatever reason and you don't want to wait for your book  

I did see that some other people were having the same issues, so I suppose it was just an issue with Amazon's network. Hopefully they've gotten it sorted by now


----------

